# My weekend Nipple/elbow report



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Theres wahoo out there......and a couple dolphin


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Sounds like there might be a story to be told??


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Chris V said:


> Theres wahoo out there......and a couple dolphin


We are killing them down here also. We are not getting any size yet. I think you all still are holding the big boys.


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

Tell me more


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

No. This is more fun


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh yeah. There is at least one freakin' enormous Great Hammerhead that prefers to eat big ass wahoo that have been tethered to trolling gear instead of doing what nature instilled into his DNA, which is to use that big F-ing tail of his to propel him through the water with the intention of actually capturing and eating something on his own.

I curse that weird-headed, rough-skinned son of a bitch and hope he suffers a miserable death. I don't support the finning of sharks, but I can't think of a fate that fits better. Just kidding. Its not his fault he's a swimming asshole.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Is this the culprit?? This guy swam with us for awhile out at the Nipple.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't think so. That one looks like a scalloped hammerhead


----------



## fish head (Jul 6, 2009)

Chris if you can make the seas lay flat, then I'd go out and chase those hoos this weekend!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

shooot that son bunny!! that will make em leave LOL!!


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Chris V said:


> No. This is more fun


 
It has been long enough, give us the report and pictures. I want hear more on the shark, must have been a good hoo to piss you off enough want to even think about finning him......


----------

